

SEOmoz Raises $18M - wetcactus
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2018110934_post_48.html

======
bceagle
This is good news. I think SEOmoz does a pretty good job in a crowded field
and it would be too bad if they weren't able to compete with the big boys.
Whether you like moz or not, you have to admit that they help to push
competitors to improve their products and we all benefit from the wealth of
online SEO and online marketing tools available today (at a relatively cheap
cost, too).

